# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  how can i find work in EU? I'm Australian

## Vadzimas

Hi guys, 

I just wanted to ask some job-related questions. Hope, someone will be able to help me as somehow I cannot find any answers myself. I'm an Australian citizen, born in Eastern Europe, currently undertaking an International Relations and French degree at a well-respected Australian university. I want to relocate back to Europe (EU) and find a job there. Not sure about whether I'm gonna do honors and a Master degree though. I do not have a EU citizenship nor any European job experience. I would like to find a job and live in Poland or Lithuania (I speak Lithuanian a bit and will be able to master it). Is it possible for an Australian to get a job in those countries or maybe the countries of Central and Western Europe? Cause I'm really at a loss and cannot find any opportunities online which would be associated with my degree. I'm kinda stressing as degrees in humanities are frequently not taken seriously and it is extremely hard to get a position in internaitonal relations in Australia without having a friend working in that field. I will also have been 30 by the time I finish uni. So I'm kinda at a loss and depressed as I would like to return back to normal climate (having been here for 8 years I still cannot adjust to extreme heat) but do not really know where to start.

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia Vadzimas. Hopefully Polish members could shine some light on your chances getting a job there. Remember there is also Canada with "normal" climate and good job prosperity. ;)

----------


## mihaitzateo

> Welcome to Eupedia Vadzimas. Hopefully Polish members could shine some light on your chances getting a job there. Remember there is also Canada with "normal" climate and good job prosperity. ;)


Canada is a great country to live in and work,but I think is quite hard to get a working visa,if you do not have one of the requested qualifications,which are very needed now in Canada.
I like the climate of Canada,being more cooler and the fact that it has lots of coniferous forests.
People seems very mild and this is also shown by statistics:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_i...e_rate2004.svg
So Canada is just like a much better European Union with very strong social protection and so on.
Would love to live in this country.

----------


## Aberdeen

If you do consider coming to Canada, Vadzimas, remember that it's a huge country with a relatively small population mostly spread out along the southern part of it and different parts of the country can vary a lot in terms of climate, job opportunities, etc. The provinces in the middle of the country have hot summers (although not nearly as hot as Australia) and cold winters. The best climates are on the Atlantic and Pacific coasts, since the ocean means that the summers are fairly cool but the winters are mild. However, job prospects are not good on the Atlantic side. And in the Province of Quebec you would need to speak French. The best employment prospects are in Alberta and Saskatchewan, and the next best provinces for jobs are British Columbia and Ontario. Since British Columbia has the best weather and is quite beautiful, you could try there although of course housing costs are much higher than in less desirable parts of the country.

----------


## JinJin

There are lots of websites with job offers around Europe, you should search the internet.

----------


## julia90

Wait.. You dont have Eu citizenship..but you were born in europe ???.. How can this happen? If you have the citizenship of an eu state..you have automatically eu citizenship... ...

----------

